# [xgl][gmplayer]

## Vegan

Witam,

Ja sie wiaze z takim problemem , ze : 

podczas proby uruchomienia gmplayera [wersja tekstowa chodzi bez klopotu] pod Xgl 

wypluwa on nastepujacy blad : 

```

...

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".

/usr/share/fonts/truetype/arial.ttf doesn't look like a bitmap font description, ignoring.

Cannot load bitmap font: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/arial.ttf

Can't open joystick device /dev/input/js0: No such file or directory

Can't init input joystick

mplayer: could not connect to socket

mplayer: Connection refused

Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-VidModeExtension" missing on display ":0.0".

Playing /home/michal/Dyski/Big/Filmy/AVI/Angel.A.2005.PL.DVDRip.XviD/a4o-angela-xvid.avi.

AVI file format detected.

VIDEO:  [XVID]  640x272  12bpp  25.000 fps  974.8 kbps (119.0 kbyte/s)

Clip info:

 Software: VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.1 (build 2439/release)

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/8.33% (ratio: 16000->192000)

Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

AO: [oss] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Starting playback...

VDec: vo config request - 640 x 272 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 2.35:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 640x272 => 640x272 Planar YV12

[ws] Error in display.

[ws]  Error code: 2 ( BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation) )

[ws]  Request code: 12

[ws]  Minor code: 0

[ws]  Modules: decode_video

```

Dzieje sie tak niezaleznie od wybranego przezemnie wyjscia wideo , player zawiesza sie lub w najlepszym przypadku proces konczy swoj zywot. 

Spotkalem sie z tym bledem na obcojezycznych forach , lecz nigdzie wyjasnienia oprocz rady by uzywac smplayera (ktory jest na qt i nie ma ebuilda do niego w portage co mi nie za bardzo odpowiada)

dodatkowe info oprocz tego co mam w podpisie 

```

XGL : 0.0.1_pre20070105

Beryl : 0.2.1

Xorg : 7.2

mplayer : 1.0_rc2_pre20070321-r4

```

----------

## Johnny_Bit

jest jeszcze kilka wyjść: 

-rezygnuj z xgla na korzyść aiglx

-zmień VO

-używaj XINE

No i oczywiście kombinuj

----------

## Vegan

- Nie widzisz jaka mam karte graficzna ?  Z checia bym uzywal AIGLX ale nie ma takiej technicznej mozliwosci narazie . 

- Mowilem ,ze jest to niezalezne od vo 

- Chodzi mi o mplayera , nie chce uzywac Xine 

( przesiadam sie teraz i tak na nowe KDE z Gnome'a bo mnei troche zmeczyl , wiec zobacze jak wyglada sprawa z kmplayerem mysle ,ze powinno byc dobrze bo to chyba tylko blad gmplayera, jednak i tak jestem ciekaw czy ktos wie cos o tym bledzie ?  )

----------

## Vegan

Nikt sie nie spodtkal z takim problemem ? 

Prosze o pomoc .

----------

## misiOr

sproboj moze (tymczasowo) usunac stare configi mplayera z $HOME/.mplayer i /etc/mplayer

pamietam, ze kiedys mialem podobny problem z gmplayer`em ( bez GUI  wszystko bylo ok), a byly jakis tam roznice w plichach kofiguracyjnych (juz teraz nie pamietam jakie)

----------

## Vegan

juz to tego probowalem , bezskutecznie .

----------

## pszemas

poszukaj skryptu nonxgl, xine ssie ;] nie wymyslili nic lepszego niz mencoder ;] nie spotkalem sie z formatem z ktorym mplayer by sobie nie poradzil.

----------

## Vegan

znam nonxgl jest on troche niepraktyczny poniewaz okno mplayera uruchamia sie jakby poza menadzerem okien (nie ma obramowania) no i przy jakimkolwiek ruszeniu tego okienka (alt + myszka) wszystko sie strasznie tnie i wogole ) generalnie wolalbym moc normalnie uruchomic gmplayera .

----------

## Mr Adam

ja mam taki sam problem, chociaż używam aiglx

narazie nie oglądam filmów, narazie jedyna alternatywa to -vo x11 -zoom, ale trochę się tnie :-/

----------

